# Who Will Be The King of Spring 2012



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2012)

Who will be the last one standing, the last to provide lift-served skiing in the Northeast?


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 25, 2012)

No one.  Mother Nature has neutered all the contenders.


----------



## Zand (Mar 25, 2012)

Jay peak. April blizzard and below normal temps will carry them to may 1 or so. You heard it here


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2012)

I really think that Sugarloaf is going to pull it off.  Good location (far north), events planned, money budgeted for a longer season, and Boyne has been consistent in keeping Sugarloaf open late.  As we saw, the GM came out and said "come hell or high water, we are staying open."  IIRC they are getting the snowguns out.  That's commitment.  

As to the others, well, Sugarbush is down to Valley House Double, Stein's and Coffee Run.  They are not blowing anymore snow.  They are pretty much done, especially if it warms up once more.  Pretty disappointing, but nothing could be done to deal with this terrible hot spell.  

Stowe:  IIRC they said next week is it.  

Loon:  we heard Easter.  

JPR:  they will go head-to-head with Sugarloaf.  

Killington:  the wildcard in my mind.  If they blow snow, then that may just show that things have changed.


----------



## jerryg (Mar 25, 2012)

I would usually agree with you on SL, on any given year, but with the SuperQuad down for the season, it really hurts their chances. The snowmaking plans during the season usually have them piling snow on Skidder, Kings Landing, Hayburner, and Candyslide, so they can run one lift (The SuperQuad) to access all the terrain. While the past couple of years have seen Spillway in use till the end, that has been because of lots of natural snow up high, and that's not the case this year. Double Runner to Skyline is very doable if there's enough snow to bridge the gap between the top of Skyline and the top of the SQ, but if the rumors about the SQ needing a complete overhaul are true, I can't see it happening. Not to mention that it's been rumored that due to less than usual skier visits, SL is operating at a 1.5 million dollar loss this year. 

I hope I'm wrong on all fronts...



thetrailboss said:


> I really think that Sugarloaf is going to pull it off.  Good location (far north), events planned, money budgeted for a longer season, and Boyne has been consistent in keeping Sugarloaf open late.  As we saw, the GM came out and said "come hell or high water, we are staying open."  IIRC they are getting the snowguns out.  That's commitment.
> 
> As to the others, well, Sugarbush is down to Valley House Double, Stein's and Coffee Run.  They are not blowing anymore snow.  They are pretty much done, especially if it warms up once more.  Pretty disappointing, but nothing could be done to deal with this terrible hot spell.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 25, 2012)

Boom.....Jay Peak!!  Headed there Wednesday night.....can't wait and hope that it's not 30 degrees and windy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2012)

jerryg said:


> I would usually agree with you on SL, on any given year, but with the SuperQuad down for the season, it really hurts their chances. The snowmaking plans during the season usually have them piling snow on Skidder, Kings Landing, Hayburner, and Candyslide, so they can run one lift (The SuperQuad) to access all the terrain. While the past couple of years have seen Spillway in use till the end, that has been because of lots of natural snow up high, and that's not the case this year. Double Runner to Skyline is very doable if there's enough snow to bridge the gap between the top of Skyline and the top of the SQ, but if the rumors about the SQ needing a complete overhaul are true, I can't see it happening. Not to mention that it's been rumored that due to less than usual skier visits, SL is operating at a 1.5 million dollar loss this year.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong on all fronts...


 
Wow Jerry.  What is wrong with the SuperQuad?  Didn't they just rehaul most of it?


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 26, 2012)

jerryg said:


> I would usually agree with you on SL, on any given year, but with the SuperQuad down for the season, it really hurts their chances. The snowmaking plans during the season usually have them piling snow on Skidder, Kings Landing, Hayburner, and Candyslide, so they can run one lift (The SuperQuad) to access all the terrain. While the past couple of years have seen Spillway in use till the end, that has been because of lots of natural snow up high, and that's not the case this year. Double Runner to Skyline is very doable if there's enough snow to bridge the gap between the top of Skyline and the top of the SQ, but if the rumors about the SQ needing a complete overhaul are true, I can't see it happening. Not to mention that it's been rumored that due to less than usual skier visits, SL is operating at a 1.5 million dollar loss this year.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong on all fronts...



Not sure what your talking about, Super Quad is expected to run today. :???:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2012)

as of this morning -

Jay Peak, VT - 19 of 76 trails
Killington, VT - 5 of 140 trails
Loon Mountain, NH - 25 of 61 trails
Saddleback ,ME - 17 of 66 trails
Stowe, VT - 28 of 116 trails
Sugarbush, VT - 2 of 111 trails
Sugarloaf, ME - 19 of 153 Trails
Sunday River, ME - 57 of 132 trails
watervill valley, NH - 5 of 52 trails


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 26, 2012)

^ With that trail count, and if what jerryg is saying about the Superquad is true, I think Sunday River is again in the mix.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 26, 2012)

I think Sunday River wants it the most


----------



## soposkier (Mar 26, 2012)

jerryg said:


> I would usually agree with you on SL, on any given year, but with the SuperQuad down for the season, it really hurts their chances. The snowmaking plans during the season usually have them piling snow on Skidder, Kings Landing, Hayburner, and Candyslide, so they can run one lift (The SuperQuad) to access all the terrain. While the past couple of years have seen Spillway in use till the end, that has been because of lots of natural snow up high, and that's not the case this year. Double Runner to Skyline is very doable if there's enough snow to bridge the gap between the top of Skyline and the top of the SQ, but if the rumors about the SQ needing a complete overhaul are true, I can't see it happening. Not to mention that it's been rumored that due to less than usual skier visits, SL is operating at a 1.5 million dollar loss this year.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong on all fronts...



Where did you hear that SuperQuad rumor?  Not that I would doubt it considering it had its issues and seemed to be running on diesel a fair amount, but like someone else said, it is scheduled to run.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2012)

*Sugarloaf Mountain*
‎26 degrees at the base and falling with strong wind gusts. Oh, and the snow guns are getting put into place. Talk about a snow-blasting good time!


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 26, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> I think Sunday River wants it the most



Guns are on!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2012)

Jay turned on the Guns on Interstate after the cold front passed early this morning. Looks like they are trying to take advantage of every minute of cold.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2012)

Saddleback may surprise some folks here...I would be surprised if they are the last to close but I think they could go head to head with some of the bigger boys here.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 26, 2012)

If Killington doesn't make snow, they will be the King of Fail.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 26, 2012)

The Super Quad at SL is running today, so obviously not done for the season.

Sunday River actually has a lot of snow left after last week's melt. Combine that with a few days of snowmaking, and I think they should be able to make it until the season passholder bbq on 4/15. That is the last Winter event on their calendar, and I am not sure they would push beyond that regardless of cover, but given the weather this year, 4/15 is pretty impressive.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2012)

Sugarloaf cold and north and die hard mountain.


----------



## jerryg (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry, folks, I had heard from a few people, on Saturday, that the SQ needed a complete overhaul. Apparently they were wrong, or it does, but can still run.
Notice I added the caveat, at the end, that I hoped I was wrong. Well, I'm glad I am.


----------



## lou12572 (Mar 26, 2012)

well if the poll is any indication i may hit jay:smile:
within my range for friday. i hope all you guys indicateing
jay are right. hope they pile on the snow


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 20, 2012)

*Vermont wins this year*

Had to bump this since we are down to just 2 Vermont areas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2012)

Jay peak.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, down to Jay and Killington.


----------



## abc (Apr 20, 2012)

Except it's not really the kind of SPRING. More like whose winter got a bit stretched. It's barely spring...


----------



## bigbob (Apr 20, 2012)

Superstar today


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 20, 2012)

Based on the forecasts I have been hearing, this weekend could be it.  Get at it.


----------



## bigbob (Apr 22, 2012)

If Killington closed at 5 PM today and Jay closed at 4 PM, but may reopen next weekend, no clear answer yet.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 22, 2012)

Jay can do it. Lots of snow up there. In fact, it snowed last night. Midwinter conditions today. Froze my butt off.


----------



## Nick (Apr 22, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Based on the forecasts I have been hearing, this weekend could be it.  Get at it.



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2012)

Could it be a PA ski hill, I hear a foot of snow coming for western pennsylvania.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 23, 2012)

the PA hills, including 7 Springs in Western PA have been closed for over a month.  

My buddy is going to skin there after work tonight.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think K pulled it off for New England since they closed at 5pm Sun. & Jay closed at 4pm. Even if Jay opens next weekend they're still closed as of now making K king for the longest continuous ski season in the east. I read one place in Quebec is still open but they're not part of this survey. I forget who I voted for but it wasn't K. Never expected them to be the last standing this year. With the exception of the first 50 feet of the head wall on Superstar the rest of the trail still had plenty of snow when I left Sat. So did upper/lower Skyelark & lower Bittersweet but there were a couple of breaks on those trails. They may have been able to push for another week but we'll never know now. Last year there was more snow on the trails when they closed May 1.


----------



## jerryg (Apr 23, 2012)

I think that if Jay opens next weekend, you'll be wrong. The thread isn't who had the longest continuous season, but rather, who is the king of spring. Jay open next weekend = KOS. 



steamboat1 said:


> I think K pulled it off for New England since they closed at 5pm Sun. & Jay closed at 4pm. Even if Jay opens next weekend they're still closed as of now making K king for the longest continuous ski season in the east. I read one place in Quebec is still open but they're not part of this survey. I forget who I voted for but it wasn't K. Never expected them to be the last standing this year. With the exception of the first 50 feet of the head wall on Superstar the rest of the trail still had plenty of snow when I left Sat. So did upper/lower Skyelark & lower Bittersweet but there were a couple of breaks on those trails. They may have been able to push for another week but we'll never know now. Last year there was more snow on the trails when they closed May 1.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I think K pulled it off for New England since they closed at 5pm Sun. & Jay closed at 4pm. Even if Jay opens next weekend they're still closed as of now making K king for the longest continuous ski season in the east.



Killington closed for a day already this season so the "continuous operation" argument is out the window.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 23, 2012)

If Jay opens next weekend, they are the King of Spring.

The only people that seem to care about the "continuous season" are K homers, as "concidently" K won't operate on a weekends only basis. Most others seem to agree that weekends only early or late season make sense from an operational standpoint, and the open/close dates count in related discussions. Most continuous days is a seperate point entirely or an interesting footnote.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> If Jay opens next weekend, they are the King of Spring.
> .



agreed. pretty open and shut case on that one.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> If Jay opens next weekend, they are the King of Spring.
> 
> The only people that seem to care about the "continuous season" are K homers, as "concidently" K won't operate on a weekends only basis. Most others seem to agree that weekends only early or late season make sense from an operational standpoint, and the open/close dates count in related discussions. Most continuous days is a seperate point entirely or an interesting footnote.


+1

If Jay opens next weekend as it probably would, it will beat K as KOS. Jay has made it to last day of the season in New England (shared with other or alone) since 2009. The same can be said about Mont St-Sauveur that has made it to the last weekend every year since 2007 and has offered May skiing since then.

MSS (if they open next weekend) can along claim "Longest season in the East" as it opened one day after K and SR on October 30. BTW, they closed on May 22 last season, one week after Jay.

I don't care who wins...as long as there is skiing. I'll beat them both and continue to ski past the last chair as long as I stay healthy.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 23, 2012)

If Jay opens next weekend (please let that rain turn into snow), then it will be the King of Spring. If it doesn't open, then it's K. When I left yesterday afternoon, the place looked like it could go on daily for a week. Unfortunately, there were only a few skiers. If Jay opens, I think people who are into this whole King of Spring business owe them a visit. You have to support ski areas that get it and that go for it.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> I think people who are into this whole King of Spring business owe them a visit. You have to support ski areas that get it and that go for it.


Go to Jay if you can. Go to St-Sauveur if you can. Go to Seven Springs tomorrow if you can.

MadPat Blog update:


> Update 3pm: No one is spinning today, but with the new snow, Seven Springs (Pennsylvania) which has been closed for weeks will spin tomorrow for one day only.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Planning on Jay if they open.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Planning on Jay if they open. MSS? They shoot my kind while crossing borders.



It depends of a number of factors:

Based on the terrain that should be available.

If I would be on the South Shore of Montreal, I would definitely go to Jay. In the city, MSS or Jay would be a toss up. North shore, it would be MSS.

That being said, my Edelweiss (owned by MSSI) allowed me to ski free at MSS when Edelweiss is closed. I did it only 2-3 times in the last few years, so it should tell you something about my preference (but I'm not your average skier). It also depends of the time I have. Ottawa is also an extra 2 hours from Montreal.

I would be able to make MSS in 2:15hours and ski free on 2 runs for 210 meters. Jay and Jet is maybe double in size, but also 3:45 away and not free not me.

Regardless, I'm planning to ski in May, lift or no lift.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 23, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Regardless, I'm planning to ski in May, lift or no lift.


Same here. May turns will definitely be on Washington. Auto Road on May 5.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2012)

If Jay reopens, they win.  Right now, I'd call it a tie between them and Killington.  I don't really consider K being open an hour later than Jay worth bragging about.

To me, "King of Spring" is the last resort that spins the lifts for a day, even if they reduce operations midweek.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2012)

It'll be Silver Springs PA: http://www.7springs.com/page/category.detail/nav/5022/Snow-Report.html

The  End Is Near!


----------



## bigbob (Apr 24, 2012)

andyzee said:


> It'll be Silver Springs PA: http://www.7springs.com/page/category.detail/nav/5022/Snow-Report.html
> 
> The  End Is Near!



Andy, Do you mean Seven Springs? And if it is, who would of guessed!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2012)

bigbob said:


> Andy, Do you mean Seven Springs? And if it is, who would of guessed!



Guess the oldstimer is clicking in.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 24, 2012)

*Seven Springs*

Monday's foot of snow in the Laurel Highlands has led to the reopening of Seven Springs Mountain Resort's   skiing and snowboarding.

Skiing and snowboarding will begin at 10 a.m. Tuesday for a special one day only, thanks to the record snowfall. Seven Springs Mountain Resort said is the latest in the season that the resort has ever been open for winter sports. The previous latest end to a season was April 14, 1996. This year's ski season ended March 18.

Spokeswoman Anna Weltz said that the decision was made at 2 p.m. Monday to reopen the mountain, after seeing how much snow had fallen. It totaled about 11 inches.

"We knew the snow was coming, but we weren't expecting the accumulations that we got," Weltz said Monday afternoon. "As the day progressed, it got snowier and snowier."

There was staff on hand working to prepare the mountain for the off-season and cleaning and storing equipment. Seven Springs management asked them if they wanted to see if one slope could be reopened for one day only. A groomer went over the mountain and sustained the snow, Weltz said.

"The whole team is just excited and fired up to do this," she said.

One slope, Wagner slope, and the Cortina chairlift will be open from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. It will close for the season, for real this time, after Tuesday.

The expected snow never arrived in the immediate Pittsburgh region, but that wasn't the case outside the region. The winter storm warning for up to 6 inches to 10 inches of heavy, wet snow remained in effect until early Tuesday for the ridges in Westmoreland and Fayette counties.

"While we were not expecting the amount of snowfall that we received, our team did an outstanding job to allow us to be the only resort to re-open on the East Coast," Seven Springs CEO Eric Mauck said in a statement Monday afternoon.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 24, 2012)

I learned to ski at 7 springs and it's a pretty decent mountain that gets some great lake effect snow. 

However, I don't think they can be considered "king of spring".  They have been closed for about a month.

IMO, king os spring is about who offered the most spring skiing, ie open latest. this in my opinion is completely different than "longest season champion"  which would be most ski days open.

Kudo's to them for opening.  My buddy sent me pictures last night of a bunch of guys skining the northface and getting after it. I would've loved to join them, but I was out of hte office all last week and I am buried in work :???::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 24, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> However, I don't think they can be considered "king of spring".  They have been closed for about a month.



Seven Springs is definitely, no question asked, the King of....

...April 24.

Only places east of the Rockies spinning a lift today.

Kudos for their commitment to re-open for only 11 inches (or whatever).


----------



## jerryg (Apr 24, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Planning on Jay if they open.



Id be cursious as to how much ncp Jay received the past couple of days. If it's a lot, reopening may not be an option.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 24, 2012)

Seven Springs Mountain Resort, probably just reopen one or two days, kudos for doing so.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 24, 2012)

Killington is closed and Jay just announced they are reopening this weekend.  Jay is the winner.  :beer:


----------



## DJAK (Apr 24, 2012)

The latest Jay details, if you like, are on http://skitheeast.net..

http://bit.ly/JDjjHj


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2012)

just went to post your link.:beer:


----------



## Nick (Apr 24, 2012)

Good stuff Alex!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 24, 2012)

jerryg said:


> Id be cursious as to how much ncp Jay received the past couple of days. If it's a lot, reopening may not be an option.


Curious too. Last weekend, the rain turned to snow at some point for a nice coating. The same may have happened this week.


thetrailboss said:


> Killington is closed and Jay just announced they are reopening this weekend.  Jay is the winner.  :beer:





DJAK said:


> The latest Jay details, if you like, are on http://skitheeast.net..
> 
> http://bit.ly/JDjjHj



I had no doubt about this. Now, all they need are skiers to ride those lifts. All hail the King of Spring!


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 24, 2012)

Congrats to Jay! This is the second year in a row by a decisive margin. They are officially the new King, and I think Sugaloaf needs to surrender the trademark.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 24, 2012)

DJAK said:


> The latest Jay details, if you like, are on http://skitheeast.net..
> 
> http://bit.ly/JDjjHj


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 24, 2012)

So, anybody up for a trip to Jay this weekend?


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 24, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> So, anybody up for a trip to Jay this weekend?



Wheels in my head are spinning, it is a haul for me. Shredder of Gnar? Want to split the gas from Albany? $25 is sweet, may even splurge for $49 ski and splash, just for the hell of it, one day anyway. Snowshoe Lodge in Jay was $30 a night last Spring.Decisions, decisions.


----------



## tmcc71 (Apr 25, 2012)

*i'm in!*

I just booked a room.  I want to be a king of spring!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity, why is everyone equating "last to close" with "king of spring"? The two things mean something completely different to me. "Last to close" means just that. King of Spring means that an area goes late into spring and offers the best spring skiing. I don't think a "king of spring" need be the area that is last to close. King of Spring might also have something to do with the general "feel" of a ski area as a good place to hang out and enjoy a beer and burger outside, the general spring vibe of an area.

Personally, I don't think any area is King of Spring this year. Let's face it, it was a shitty spring. 

Jay will absolutely be last to close, though.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2012)

to me king is last man standing


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Out of curiosity, why is everyone equating "last to close" with "king of spring"? The two things mean something completely different to me. "Last to close" means just that. King of Spring means that an area goes late into spring and offers the best spring skiing. I don't think a "king of spring" need be the area that is last to close. King of Spring might also have something to do with the general "feel" of a ski area as a good place to hang out and enjoy a beer and burger outside, the general spring vibe of an area.
> 
> Personally, I don't think any area is King of Spring this year. Let's face it, it was a shitty spring.
> 
> Jay will absolutely be last to close, though.



I guess I see your point, but I have a hard time believing that one can be the King of Spring and not be the last one to be open.  How could it be any other way?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 25, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I guess I see your point, but I have a hard time believing that one can be the King of Spring and not be the last one to be open.  How could it be any other way?


I seem to remember Sugarloaf carrying this title for a long time. Were they truly the last to close every year they carried that title? MadPat probably has the data on that. 

How could it be any other way? What if Jay didn't reopen this weekend? Would a ski area in PA that reopened due to a freak snow storm really be the King of Spring? 

Really?

Quality of skiing matters more to me than last to stay open, give or take a week or two. Obviously, a ski area shutting down first week in April isn't very impressive. But ending a week or two before others with superior terrain speaks more to me than last to close with sub-par terrain.

This isn't pertaining specifically to this season but just saying...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm seriously debating it but i'm wondering about the bump situation.  anyone want to venture a guess on that?  I have zero experience with Jay, spring or otherwise.


----------



## Nick (Apr 25, 2012)

maybe there is annual king of spring then and then , like, overall (in the past X number of seasons)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I seem to remember Sugarloaf carrying this title for a long time. Were they truly the last to close every year they carried that title? MadPat probably has the data on that.
> 
> How could it be any other way? What if Jay didn't reopen this weekend? Would a ski area in PA that reopened due to a freak snow storm really be the King of Spring?
> 
> ...


 
FWIW the "King of Spring" and longest season titles have been synonymous for many years...with Sugarloaf indeed claiming that slogan and making an effort to have a solid spring skiing product that was the last, or one of the last, to close.  When we've used it here, we've used it for longest season.  I understand what you are saying about "vibe" and feel.  For example, I liked spring skiing at Pats Peak with their nice decks, low elevation  making the snow fast to soften, good bumps, and good vibe.  But they close way before many other places.  Can I honestly call them the King of Spring?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 25, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'm seriously debating it but i'm wondering about the bump situation.  anyone want to venture a guess on that?  I have zero experience with Jay, spring or otherwise.



Last weekend, there were some bumps on skiers' right on Jet. Ventured into it for a bit but it was too frozen for me. Forecast this weekend calls for sunny between 27-43F. Could be nice spring bumps in the PM. You'll never know until you go.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 25, 2012)

tmcc71 said:


> I just booked a room.  I want to be a king of spring!



How was your season? So you'll be there this weekend? I have a feeling I may be there too. We'll have to share some turns again. I met Shredder of Gnar last April at Jay too. Ran into him twice this year, once at Hunter, couple weeks ago at Killington. Shredder, do you want to ski Jay this weekend? I'll be passing through Albany.



riverc0il said:


> Let's face it, it was a shitty spring.



I don't agree, I had a decent, albeit short, Spring season. With the blowtorch weather we had early, you really had to make an effort to get after it before it was gone. Will I be skiing the back side of the Loaf this April? No, but I honestly can't complain. This Spring was a lot like this season in general, I skied about half the days I normally do, but had some great days too. If I never ski another frozen granular groomer, it'll be too soon. I don't think Seven Springs is really the "King of Spring", but I do give them credit for reopening their hill.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 25, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I seem to remember Sugarloaf carrying this title for a long time. Were they truly the last to close every year they carried that title? MadPat probably has the data on that.



Since I've been keeping track online. Jay record hasn't been much different on closing dates as Sugarloaf.

Taken from my last post last year: Last to spin for sure : Rant and Rave : Eastern Closing 2010-2011



> LISTS:
> 
> Last one to spin:
> 2006: Bretton Woods: May 5
> ...



MSS has been the last (tied or alone) since 2007.

I have to go back to original posts as I was only marking the last one in last year thread.

2007: 
Jay: April 28
Sugarloaf, SRiver, Sutton, Ste-Anne: April 29
MSS, Sugarbush, Wildcat & Killington: May 6 ( 4 tied)

2008:
Jay Peak VT: May 4
Sugarbush VT: May 4
Sugarloaf ME: May 5
Mont St-Sauveur QC: May 11

Sugarloaf and Jay have closed on the same day or Loaf had a one day advantage twice in the 2007-2010 period. 

Last season, Jay beat out Loaf by an extra weekend. This season? Are least one. So there hasn't been a huge difference. If we remove the one day difference, the last to spin has been since 2006:

MSS: 5 times (3 times tied)
Jay Peak: 3 times (2 tied) / US only: 5 times (3 tied) * including this season for US
Sugarloaf: 2 times (2 tied) / US only: 3 times (3 tied)
Sugarbush: 2 times (2 tied) / US only: 3 times (3 tied)
Wildcat 1 time (tied) / US only: 1 time (tied)
Killington: 1 time (tied) / US only: 1 time (tied)
Bretton Woods: 1 time / US only: 1 time (tied)

So by closing date? Jay Peak would definitely have the upper hand. BTW, Bush hasn't been in the last weekend since 2009.

General terrain and amount of days open in the Spring, I would go to Sugarloaf who are offer open weekdays.

I personally don't care for titles, I just like to shoot holes through certain arguments.:flame:


----------



## tmcc71 (Apr 26, 2012)

*cornhead  and all orher az'ers at jay this weekend*

Good to hear from you cornhead.  Ill be staying at snowshoe Friday and Saturday night.   I will be tailgating both days.   2012 silver subaru impreza wagon.  Jay,  Burke, Sunday river, berkshire east, and kingdom trails stickers with thule roof box.  Anybody feel free to stop by for a beer burger or dog.  I will have non alcoholic drinks as well.  I hope to see some of you there.  Ill be in a brown mountain hardware jacket with black pants. Grey Oakley goggles.    Tim



View attachment 5109


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2012)

Does MSS blow a ton of snow, or is just the case of their geographic location?  How much natural do they get each season?


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Out of curiosity, why is everyone equating "last to close" with "king of spring"? The two things mean something completely different to me. "Last to close" means just that. King of Spring means that an area goes late into spring and offers the best spring skiing. I don't think a "king of spring" need be the area that is last to close. King of Spring might also have something to do with the general "feel" of a ski area as a good place to hang out and enjoy a beer and burger outside, the general spring vibe of an area.
> 
> Personally, I don't think any area is King of Spring this year. Let's face it, it was a shitty spring.
> 
> Jay will absolutely be last to close, though.



+1 

Mountains that are still spinning lifts in April this season are limping to the finish line unlike recent years when many mountains closed in late April / early May with significant snow cover and trails open.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 26, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Does MSS blow a ton of snow, or is just the case of their geographic location?  How much natural do they get each season?


1) They blow a lot of snow (and move it around), but nowhere near the ton of snow Kmart did on Superstar back in the day.
2) Geographic location - yes
3) Definitely doesn't get the natural snow that the NVT ski areas received (not in the same league) - that being said, we got a 5cm in Ottawa this week.

I don't have many pictures (early or late season).

TR from this past November:

Mont St-Sauveur : November 26, 2011 – Back to our roots and zits!!!
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2011...-november-26-2011-back-to-our-roots-and-zits/

Eastern Closing thread 2008 with a MSS pic from May 6. The weekend that Jay, Bush and Loaf ended their season. MSS managed to reopen the following weekend.

Eastern Closing dates 2007-08 – Part 11 and last!!!
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2008/05/08/eastern-closing-dates-2007-08-part-11/


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Out of curiosity, why is everyone equating "last to close" with "king of spring"? The two things mean something completely different to me. "Last to close" means just that. King of Spring means that an area goes late into spring and offers the best spring skiing. I don't think a "king of spring" need be the area that is last to close. King of Spring might also have something to do with the general "feel" of a ski area as a good place to hang out and enjoy a beer and burger outside, the general spring vibe of an area.
> 
> Personally, I don't think any area is King of Spring this year. Let's face it, it was a shitty spring.
> 
> Jay will absolutely be last to close, though.



"King of Spring" can mean anything you want it to mean. That said, when discussed on here it is usually regarding last to close, and therefore defined as such for the purposes of those discussions.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2012)

other than a freak snow storm which allowed a PA hill to reopen (and let's face it this entire season has been unusual) the one who stays open the latest is typically the one who blows the most snow/takes the best care/makes the investment allowing it to happen.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2012)

tmcc71 said:


> Good to hear from you cornhead.  Ill be staying at snowshoe Friday and Saturday night.   I will be tailgating both days.   2012 silver subaru impreza wagon.  Jay,  Burke, Sunday river, berkshire east, and kingdom trails stickers with thule roof box.  Anybody feel free to stop by for a beer burger or dog.  I will have non alcoholic drinks as well.  I hope to see some of you there.  Ill be in a brown mountain hardware jacket with black pants. Grey Oakley goggles.    Tim
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109



Ah the Snowshoe, it's where I stayed last year, five channels on the TV, perfect sound, nothing but snow on the screen. Gotta love it, $30 pn is sweet however, is that what you're paying? Maybe I should call and reserve a room, else I may be sleeping in my car again. Love the bar, I don't drink anymore, but if I did, it'd be my kind of place. Genny Cream Ale on tap! Ah memories, my buddy had an LTD woody wagon, green, I can remember having about ten cases of Cream Ale pounders tied to the roof rack, missed photo op, Grizwalds. I don't know how we didn't get pulled over with that one? Different era, man am I old.

Looking forward to skiing with you again Tim, be great to meet any other AZ'ers who'll be there. I'll stick some of the AZ stickers I got at the AZ Summit on my helmet. Oh Shredder, where are you? Do you want to go? I could sure use some help paying for gas, everything else is dirt cheap. I'll bring my grill and some Spiedies if I go. How about you Rambo? Wanna go? Weather looks great, sunny, high 40's.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2012)

^ I'm planning on being there for the day. Can't figure out though if I'll be up on Sat or Sun because of family obligations. Jay photos on Facebook are looking sweet. I wish I could hit that now!


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2012)

Good info Madpat. Those are some great stats you have. 

What's really sad is all the closing dates for the past six years that you posted are all in May.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2012)

Madpatski, in 2009, didn't Sugarloaf spin on May 4 and close out the ski season? I ask because I was there on May 3 and remember that they spun the next day -- for the expressed purpose of beating Jay.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I should be up both Saturday and Sunday. The drive will be a piece of cake compared to driving to Saddleback and skiing the same day. Left the house at 12:30 AM for that one. I'll be on my Tigersharks, red/black graphics on mirror finish, black pants, black/grey Marker jacket, black Smith Variant Brim helmet with AZ stickers. 

Roger Hill is calling for snow Friday, let's hope he's right!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 26, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Madpatski, in 2009, didn't Sugarloaf spin on May 4 and close out the ski season? I ask because I was there on May 3 and remember that they spun the next day -- for the expressed purpose of beating Jay.



Very possible, this data isn't in a spreadsheet, it's just based on my Eastern Closing Thread that I would do mainly on FTO. They had done it a few times prior. It might have been mentioned in one of those posts, but I missed it when I was gathering info for this discussion and/or recopying from the original. It doesn't change much, as I mentioned above that I wasn't taking that into account. But I'll try to look into the original to see if the info is there at one point and correct it. 

I've copied my writing over to my blog (easier to find and mostly for my TRs for some friends that don't read ski forums mentioned I should do. Currently busy redoing the Summer South America TRs and reposting....with the original day they were put online on FTO.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 26, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I should be up both Saturday and Sunday. The drive will be a piece of cake compared to driving to Saddleback and skiing the same day. Left the house at 12:30 AM for that one. I'll be on my Tigersharks, red/black graphics on mirror finish, black pants, black/grey Marker jacket, black Smith Variant Brim helmet with AZ stickers.
> 
> Roger Hill is calling for snow Friday, let's hope he's right!



If you're staying overninght, I highly recommend the water park. Go surf (keep all your weight on your back foot) and do La Chute. I thought going down slides was for kids but this scared me. For dinner, check out the Foundry. I recommend the Duck Pockets for appetizers. Say hi to the monster - black helmet, blue jacket, black pants, green boots on Rossi B Squads (green and white). Praying for snow!



MadPatSki said:


> Very possible, this data isn't in a spreadsheet, it's just based on my Eastern Closing Thread that I would do mainly on FTO. They had done it a few times prior. It might have been mentioned in one of those posts, but I missed it when I was gathering info for this discussion and/or recopying from the original. It doesn't change much, as I mentioned above that I wasn't taking that into account. But I'll try to look into the original to see if the info is there at one point and correct it.


In 2008 and 2009, I went to Sugarloaf with other Sunday River regulars to close out the lift served season. If I'm remembering correctly, on both occasions, the Loaf went to the next day (Monday) just to pip whoever was still standing. 

Like all good AZers, I have a ski calendar handy at my desk. In '08, I was in Sugarloaf on May 3 and 4 so it's possible that they closed on May 5. In '09, I was up on May 2 and 3 so they may have closed on May 4. I remember that in both years, the Loaf claimed King of Spring honors (with apologies, ski areas this side of the border pretend nothing exists to our north including MSS). 



> I've copied my writing over to my blog (easier to find and mostly for my TRs for some friends that don't read ski forums mentioned I should do. Currently busy redoing the Summer South America TRs and reposting....with the original day they were put online on FTO.



Looking forward to your TRs from America Sur. Let me know when you're planning to head to the Rockpile. I may be there by next week.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 26, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> If you're staying overninght, I highly recommend the water park.


I wanted to drag out the family, but the youngest has music lesson on Saturday. I was going to ask my oldest's physio (she started last week - broken leg +op) is it was okay, but now it's a moot point. 1/3 that I might show up, still to many things on my plate.



snowmonster said:


> In 2008 and 2009, I went to Sugarloaf with other Sunday River regulars to close out the lift served season. If I'm remembering correctly, on both occasions, the Loaf went to the next day (Monday) just to pip whoever was still standing.


Again, it might be lost in one of the old threads. I just grabbed the dates on my Summary of weekend opening threads.



> Like all good AZers, I have a ski calendar handy at my desk. In '08, I was in Sugarloaf on May 3 and 4 so it's possible that they closed on May 5. In '09, I was up on May 2 and 3 so they may have closed on May 4. I remember that in both years, the Loaf claimed King of Spring honors (with apologies, ski areas this side of the border pretend nothing exists to our north including MSS).



Calendar? I've been keeping track of it since I've been 16. All my record Ski Days are on the blog. There are a few eye openers in some years. Sunday River on May 27, 1994, Killington on June 15, 1997 etc.



> Looking forward to your TRs from America Sur. Let me know when you're planning to head to the Rockpile. I may be there by next week.



I've already posted all that I have written in 2007 (missing the Portillo and El Arpa part - still planning to write something about them). I got one up from 2008 and 2009. I've do a recap summary once there are up and pointing to the appropriate post. Hoping to finish in the next 2 weeks. Once I'm done getting these old TRs up and a few others that are calendar appropriate, I'll finally post the ones I've written last Summer, but never posted.

One easy way to find them (for me at elast), is to look at my Ski Days (and there is a link associated to the specific ski day) or look under Ski Post / Trip 2006-07 for all the TR for that given year.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'm seriously debating it but i'm wondering about the bump situation.  anyone want to venture a guess on that?  I have zero experience with Jay, spring or otherwise.


From my experience, Jay will groom both Jet and Haynes. 

Would the King of Spring groom their only remaining runs?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW the "King of Spring" and longest season titles have been synonymous for many years...with Sugarloaf indeed claiming that slogan and making an effort to have a solid spring skiing product that was the last,* or one of the last, to close*.


You are disagreeing AND hedging at the same time. According to your statement, Sugarloaf should only have taken the title if it was truly the last to close. It doesn't seem to happen much according to MadPat's numbers yet they took the claim (rightfully, I would say, whether they truly were last one open or not).


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> From my experience, Jay will groom both Jet and Haynes.
> 
> Would the King of Spring groom their only remaining runs?



Ha!!!

The problem is that the bumps wouldn't be soft...and the average age is not as young anymore.:lol:

You are young...well we were. As noted in my cheezy TR ending à la Pat...Benatar from two weekend ago.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> "King of Spring" can mean anything you want it to mean. That said, when discussed on here it is usually regarding last to close, and therefore defined as such for the purposes of those discussions.


When discussed on here? Has it ever been actively discussed on here? This is getting to the nature of my original comment... last to close is always discussed. This whole "King of Spring" title is much more subjective, IMO.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 26, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Ha!!!
> 
> The problem is that the bumps wouldn't be soft...and the average age is not as young anymore.:lol:
> 
> You are young...well we were. As noted in my cheezy TR ending à la Pat...Benatar from two weekend ago.


I was commenting on my experience. I wasn't saying that they should or should not groom for this weekend. When it gets down to only Jet/Haynes, Jay grooms. That is my experience from the past half dozen years. Jay wants (more than ever, now with the waterpark) to offer terrain for everyone (or at least intermediate or above). I don't recall ever seeing Jet or Haynes left ungroomed in April/May even during good spring skiing bump weather. Jet often has bumps under the lift but those are of course gone now because that is mostly natural snow under the lift.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> You are disagreeing AND hedging at the same time. According to your statement, Sugarloaf should only have taken the title if it was truly the last to close. It doesn't seem to happen much according to MadPat's numbers yet they took the claim (rightfully, I would say, whether they truly were last one open or not).



Without checking if the exact dates were included in the old closing threads, I would believe that Loaf might have closed one day later in the years mentioned by snowmonster. If that is the case, SL has closed last in the NE by one day later, on a Monday, than Jay (and others) for 3 seasons (2008-2010). Jay have beaten Loaf by over one weekend the last two season which would be more significant.

Again...KOS. It's a slogan. It's not like we are the last to close.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I was commenting on my experience. I wasn't saying that they should or should not groom for this weekend. When it gets down to only Jet/Haynes, Jay grooms. That is my experience from the past half dozen years. Jay wants (more than ever, now with the waterpark) to offer terrain for everyone (or at least intermediate or above). I don't recall ever seeing Jet or Haynes left ungroomed in April/May even during good spring skiing bump weather. Jet often has bumps under the lift but those are of course gone now because that is mostly natural snow under the lift.



I was just making a statement and not pointing any fingers. Agree on your post. I don't Jay not grooming since they been pushing late. You have to go back to the 1990s to see stuff left totally ungroomed in the end.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> You are disagreeing AND hedging at the same time. According to your statement, Sugarloaf should only have taken the title if it was truly the last to close. It doesn't seem to happen much according to MadPat's numbers yet they took the claim (rightfully, I would say, whether they truly were last one open or not).



No, that is not what I said, Riv.  I was responding to your comment as to why we have used the terms synonymously and offered Sugarloaf as an example.  That's all.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I was at Jay in early May last year, they left skier's right under the chair on Jet ungroomed. Of course, it wasn't long before everything was soft bumps. The bigger bumps were where they didn't groom, this is where Meathead Films, and other bump connoisseurs congregated.

Tim, enjoy your TV at the Snowshoe, here's what I got last year, I had to go to the bar at Jay to watch the NBA playoffs. All the TV's were on hockey downstairs, I didn't want to ruffle any feathers asking to put basketball on one of them. It is pretty close to Canada. For thirty bucks, I wasn't complaining. Do you think they have wifi at the Snowshoe?...bwaah hah hah. Maybe they do, I've been surprised before.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 26, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> From my experience, Jay will groom both Jet and Haynes.
> 
> Would the King of Spring groom their only remaining runs?



thanks Riv.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I was just making a statement and not pointing any fingers. Agree on your post. I don't Jay not grooming since they been pushing late. You have to go back to the 1990s to see stuff left totally ungroomed in the end.



And I think this is the crux of the argument and in that regard I agree with Steve.

The "King of Spring" tag may just be outdated.

To me, King of Spring conjures Superstar on Memorial day weekend with full coverage and nothing but bumps. They groomed only one small piece of SS for the June Slalom. And when the headwall burned out they spun the lift anyway and you skied dirt.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 27, 2012)

JimG. said:


> To me, King of Spring conjures Superstar on Memorial day weekend with full coverage and nothing but bumps. They groomed only one small piece of SS for the June Slalom. And when the headwall burned out they spun the lift anyway and you skied dirt.


And some year of those years, the June Slalom was pretty non-smooth. So they didn't really groom it to today's standards if at all on one or two years (1992-1997). :razz: 

Anyway, here is my Eastern Closing Update. Talking about the weather and decided to compare this year to last year similar weekend (April 30-May 1). Of the 7 ski areas that made it to May last year, Killington was only off by 9 days. Jay and MSS are currently off by 2-3 weeks respectively which is similar to the others (Loaf, Bush, Saddle). Mt Miller is off by 6 weeks. Ouch!!!

*Not giving up : Winter along with Jay & St-Sauveur – East Closing Thread 2012 – Part 8*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...y-st-sauveur-east-closing-thread-2012-part-8/


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> And some year of those years, the June Slalom was pretty non-smooth. So they didn't really groom it to today's standards if at all on one or two years (1992-1997). :razz:



Yeah, wasn't it beautiful?

They used to salt it some years to make it faster.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 27, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Yeah, wasn't it beautiful?
> 
> They used to salt it some years to make it faster.



Who knew that we raced against each other?  The only I didn't race was in 1992 and it was raining. GPetrics was there a few of those years also. 

1992: too late to register.
1993: cold, rain, SS was cut in so many pieces with a long walk in the middle. Course was set past the bottom pitch.
1994
1995
1996
1997 - wife did it pregnant by a couple months.

One of those years, it was so foggy - it might have been 1996 (based on non-pics in my albums). You couldn't see nothing. I remember the starter saying to take it easy, don't go to fast (as it wasn't really groomed either).


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> Who knew that we raced against each other?  The only I didn't race was in 1992 and it was raining. GPetrics was there a few of those years also.
> 
> 1992: too late to register.
> 1993: cold, rain, SS was cut in so many pieces with a long walk in the middle. Course was set past the bottom pitch.
> ...



Those years were the heyday of the triathlon too...Ski, MTB, Run.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

This just in: it's snowing at a good clip at Jay Peak right now. They have pics on Facebook.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> This just in: it's snowing at a good clip at Jay Peak right now. They have pics on Facebook.



Frozen groomers all weekend...King of Spring?


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 27, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Frozen groomers all weekend...King of Spring?



Push piles of pow all weekend... Master of the Obvious?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

You folks can argue about this whole King of Spring thing while I go skiing.=)


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 27, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> You folks can argue about this whole King of Spring thing while I go skiing.=)



Yeah, same here!  Going tomorrow!  At least 6" of new snow here!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

^ You live on another planet.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, that looks pretty nice!  Here I was excited to see a few flakes fly by my window!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll be on your planet Snowmonster, look for you there, can't wait. Nice to see a little refreshing going on...long live the King!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

kingdom-tele said:


> Push piles of pow all weekend... Master of the Obvious?



Never said I wouldn't want to ski it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> You folks can argue about this whole King of Spring thing while I go skiing.=)


Have some fun in the snow.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 27, 2012)

just f#$cking with ya JimG.

wind is honking with this one. maybe by the 10 opening it will have calmed down. 

gonna be a pretty chilly BBQ


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 27, 2012)

kingdom-tele said:


> just f#$cking with ya JimG.
> 
> wind is honking with this one. maybe by the 10 opening it will have calmed down.
> 
> gonna be a pretty chilly BBQ



Just got off the phone with Jay, 8:30 opening. I sure hope the wind doesn't keep the triple from spinning.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 27, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Those years were the heyday of the triathlon too...Ski, MTB, Run.


I believe the triathlon started in the mid-1990s on Memorial Day weekend.

I started skiing K in late May 1984 and couldn't find any to share the ride and cost for June. They managed a super late June closing (not as late has June 22, 1997), the next year they just barely managed it. That was in the K Peak days.

It took a them a few season before making it to June again as they had moved Spring operations to the 'new' widen Superstar trail around 1988. 1992 was the first occasion and I've started a TR for that day almost 20 years ago. :-o


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

MadPatSki said:


> I believe the triathlon started in the mid-1990s on Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> I started skiing K in late May 1984 and couldn't find any to share the ride and cost for June. They managed a super late June closing (not as late has June 22, 1997), the next year they just barely managed it. That was in the K Peak days.
> 
> It took a them a few season before making it to June again as they had moved Spring operations to the 'new' widen Superstar trail around 1988. 1992 was the first occasion and I've started a TR for that day almost 20 years ago. :-o



Triathlon started early 90's I'm pretty sure...I remember the first one I was in attendance for was in 1992.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

kingdom-tele said:


> just f#$cking with ya JimG.
> 
> wind is honking with this one. maybe by the 10 opening it will have calmed down.
> 
> gonna be a pretty chilly BBQ



Wish I could justify to myself that I should go this weekend...7 hours each way for limited terrain and few if any bumps just doesn't add up in my mind. Even if they didn't groom the bumps would be hard as rocks.

Hopefully I can drown my sorrows with a few nice trout; gonna hit my local hotspot for some fly fishing.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 27, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Triathlon started early 90's I'm pretty sure...I remember the first one I was in attendance for was in 1992.



Okay, it was an impression that they didn't restart the June Slalom and the Triathlon. Maybe because I wasn't there the day for the Tri happened.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Just got off the phone with Jay, 8:30 opening. I sure hope the wind doesn't keep the triple from spinning.



Huh? Saw this too on the FIS Facebook page. Just two minutes ago they said this: "‎10 am. You were right! New post coming up soon this one to be deleted. "

Which one is which? Big difference between starting the drive at 6 am or 4 am.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 27, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Huh? Saw this too on the FIS Facebook page. Just two minutes ago they said this: "‎10 am. You were right! New post coming up soon this one to be deleted. "
> 
> Which one is which? Big difference between starting the drive at 6 am or 4 am.


Exactly, just hope it's not too windy. The lady I spoke to didn't seem too sure of herself on the 8:30 start time, keep us posted.


----------



## kingdom-tele (Apr 27, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Wish I could justify to myself that I should go this weekend...7 hours each way for limited terrain and few if any bumps just doesn't add up in my mind. Even if they didn't groom the bumps would be hard as rocks.
> 
> Hopefully I can drown my sorrows with a few nice trout; gonna hit my local hotspot for some fly fishing.



I haven't driven 7 hours to ski ever. (well, except for a long detour in the eastern townships one night, apparently kokanee boxes don't come with maps)

Enjoy the stream.

just get there at 8:30 - worst case scenario your skinning for turns.

bundle up. not to be your average spring ski day


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Have some fun in the snow.



Thanks, man. It's always fun in the snow!


Cornhead said:


> Exactly, just hope it's not too windy. The lady I spoke to didn't seem too sure of herself on the 8:30 start time, keep us posted.



Looks like it's at 10. I can never make an 830 opening unless I leave right after dinner and sleep in the parking lot.


kingdom-tele said:


> bundle up. not to be your average spring ski day



I made this mistake last week. I thought it would be a spring-y day last Sunday and just wore a shell. FOr baselayers, I had a thin shirt and boxer shorts. I basically froze my butt off and my back kept sticking to the chair because of my freezing sweat. Never again.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 27, 2012)

Snowmonster, you are correct, 10:00, just called back again to confirm. That's O.K. by me, now I can leave the house at a somewhat reasonable hour. Just booked a room at the Snowshoe, $30, how sweet is that? I'll have to check out the water park some other time. See you on the hill.


----------



## Angus (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.skinashoba.com/resort/events/last-chance-on-sundance.html

does this count!


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

Enjoy it guys, take some pics and vids, might be the last resort TR of the season!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Cornhead, see ya! I'll look for your Tigersbarks if you if you loom for my Squads.

Nick, will do. Don't be surprised though if we get a blizzard next week. It's that kind of season!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Damn autocorrect!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 27, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Cornhead, see ya! I'll look for your Tigersbarks if you if you loom for my Squads.
> 
> Nick, will do. Don't be surprised though if we get a blizzard next week. It's that kind of season!


I'm not so sure I want to "loom for your Squads".:-o
 I'm sure we'll hook up, just stuck the AZ stickers on my helmet. You feel handicapped trying to peel the stickers from their backing, nice stickers Nick.  The small round ones make halfway decent guitar picks, till they soften up. Got the big one on the back, it's pretty legible. The small ones on the side, not so much. I'm sure I'll recognize tmcc71, Tim, if I see him.

Yeah, watch it snow next week, I'm still kicking myself in the ass for not getting to Killington after their dump. I've had a pretty decent Spring, Greek, Elk, Platty, Saddleback, Sugarloaf, Killington, Wildcat, now Jay. Last year's Spring was epic for me, the back side of the Loaf was open this time last year, it was insane. Wildcat got six inches the day before they closed. I skied Mt. Washington for the first time on Memorial Day Weekend. I may be tempted to at least try for some Auto Road accessed skiing after this weekend, not sure yet.



Got all my supplies, booked a room at the Snowshoe. Hey Tim, they _do_ have wifi, I asked. Thinking I should leave no later than 4 am. Mapquest says six and a half hours. I should be able to delete some of that time, at the expense of mpg's, thanks Beltronics. :lol:

Looks like it should be pretty decent. Couple inches of fresh wet snow couldn't hurt.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 28, 2012)

Cornhead, sorry I missed you, man. I was looking for Tigersharks. Didn't see any. Hope you had a great time. Skiing today was awesome!

BTW, Jay cannot be the King of Spring...because its full on winter here. Bundle up if you go!


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 29, 2012)

Snowmonster, sorry I missed you. I couldn't find tmcc71 till near the end of the day either, he was on his way to the water park. Found his car pretty easily, it was right at the end of the road up to the lift. 

Yes, it was chilly, things did get a bit scraped off by the end of the day, but hey, we were skiing! Having a great breakfast at Bernie's as I type, then back to Jay for more turns.

What an awesome day to close out this otherwise sub par season. Skied bell to bell with tmcc71, we had a stellar day all around, sun, food, and great skiing. Kudos to tmmc71, it was his 130+ day on snow this year! And I thought I was a fanatic. This is my second year in a row ending my lift serviced season sharing turns with Tim, we had a blast. Three more hours of driving till I'm home, I'm at the Mc Donalds in Rutland, TR to follow.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 30, 2012)

So no lift wind hold problems at Jay on the last day?The way the wind was blowing around here I thought it might be an issue.


----------



## Zand (Apr 30, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> So no lift wind hold problems at Jay on the last day?The way the wind was blowing around here I thought it might be an issue.



Wind was pretty strong but not bad enough to shut the lift. Flyer may have been another story but Jet is usually the most sheltered one anyway.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 30, 2012)

For the first time in at least 38 years, there will be no liftserved skiing in May.

One ski area might be able to save it for May in the East.

*May not in Vermont…May be a Saviour in Quebec : Eastern Closing Thread Part 9*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...iour-in-quebec-eastern-closing-thread-part-9/


----------



## tmcc71 (May 2, 2012)

*King of Spring*

enough said


View attachment 5129


----------



## MadPatSki (May 4, 2012)

Title of the thread says it all.

*Mont St-Sauveur saves the ‘May’ and is last to spin again – Eastern Closing Thread Part 9*
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012...-to-spin-again-eastern-closing-thread-part-9/

MSS is again last to spin and makes it to May.

Personally I don't care about titles...I'm just happy someone is spinning in May.


----------



## tmcc71 (May 4, 2012)

*Jay still wins*

Canada doesn't count...


----------



## Skimaine (May 4, 2012)

tmcc71 said:


> Canada doesn't count...



+1


----------



## Cornhead (May 4, 2012)

tmcc71 said:


> Canada doesn't count...


How far is Canada from Jay? I know it's close, my next exit on rt87 in NY was Canada. I'm almost relieved you now need a passport, else I might be tempted to hit the road yet again.  At least someone made it into May. Prime Minister of Spring? The terrorist may have saved me a bundle. Just checked Mapquest, same distance as Jay to me, 360 miles. Some day I'll venture to Canada for turns, eh. :wink:


----------



## Ski the Moguls (May 4, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> How far is Canada from Jay? I know it's close, my next exit on rt87 in NY was Canada. I'm almost relieved you now need a passport, else I might be tempted to hit the road yet again.  At least someone made it into May. Prime Minister of Spring? The terrorist may have saved me a bundle. Just checked Mapquest, same distance as Jay to me, 360 miles. Some day I'll venture to Canada for turns, eh. :wink:



The mountain is about 3 miles from the Canadian border. The town of Jay litterally borders Canada.

Last time I was at Jay Peak I later received a bill from my then cell phone provider, Sprint, claiming I made international calls from Canada while I was skiing. So another answer would be - close enough to reach a Canadian cell tower! (I was able to argue and get the international rates removed.)


----------



## MadPatSki (May 5, 2012)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Last time I was at Jay Peak I later received a bill from my then cell phone provider, Sprint, claiming I made international calls from Canada while I was skiing. So another answer would be - close enough to reach a Canadian cell tower! (I was able to argue and get the international rates removed.)



Moral of the story:

Don't make calls when you're skiing and leave that damn thing alone. :smash:

I wouldn't bother leaving from the state to ski Mt St-Sauveur unless you're already there on close by. Many places in Canada are worth a visit, MSS isn't worth the drive.

BTW, if it wouldn't for Mont St-Sauveur, Jay Peak wouldn't be King of Spring. MSS owned Jay for maybe 25 years and during that time, they never pushed the late season envelope probably because they knew that they add 2 hills compete against each other for the Montreal late season skiers. So give a thanks to MSS for selling Jay a few year ago.


----------



## Cornhead (May 5, 2012)

^
Most sane people would say driving 700 miles round trip to ski two trails at Jay is crazy...wow, it even seems crazy to me when I actually type it out, it was fun though. It's a shame gas prices have skyrocketed, I like to drive, traveling to ski, especially to places I've never been, is a big part of what got me hooked on skiing. What Spring skiing lacks in terrain is made up for in lower prices, and usually nicer weather. Other than gas, it cost me $80 for two days of skiing and one night's lodging, that's tough to beat.

I'll have to plan a mid season Canadian trip sometime. I must admit I have a hard time keeping all the French names straight, a little research would help, I'm sure. Ski The Moguls, maybe I should check my records, I did make a few calls from Jay, I had no service in Montgomery, Verizon. I do remember people suggesting exchanging US currency for Canadian prior to skiing Jay when the exchange rate was thirty percent, Jay took Canadian money on par with the US dollar. Didn't they start asking for proof of Canadian residencey in order to accept the currency on par? Now the point is moot.


----------



## tmcc71 (May 5, 2012)

*Jay still wins*

Just to reiterate,  Jay still is king...Canada doesn't count.   If we start counting other countries we might as well call North pole glaciers the king of spring.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 5, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> Didn't they start asking for proof of Canadian residencey in order to accept the currency on par? Now the point is moot.


I saw a sign that mentioned Canadian residency when I went on April 15.



			
				tmcc71 said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate, Jay still is king...Canada doesn't count. If we start counting other countries we might as well call North pole glaciers the king of spring.



1) There is no lift service skiing in Canada north of the 50 parallel still in operation, heck there is probably only Alyeska AK still operating above the 50th.

2) Jay isn't close of being KOS in the US.  But we're not counting the West.

3) MSS is in the East. Involves part of the same New England market that overlaps the border. Probably close to a majority of Jay day-visits are from Canada.

Canada doesn't count, West doesn't count. Only Vermont? :roll:  There will still be skiing long after the last snow melt at Jay. Mount Washington NH !!! (hey, you opened the door with that North Pole Glacier thing).:flame:

Tuckerman Ravine is and will always be the ultimate KOS. Case closed.8)


----------



## tmcc71 (May 7, 2012)

*tuckerman, not lift serviced*

I'm talking about eastern Us lift service skiing.    It's a regional thing we are discussing.  if you need a passport to go, it's a different market.  Jay peak is in my country and region,  had lifts spinning longer than anyone (in my region).  It might be The loaf,  Killington,  or a number of other eastern US resorts next season but Jay happened to grab the unofficial title this year.  I'm done with the flame war,  but "tuckermans is king of spring,  case closed"  No, not closed.  We are, and always were referring to eastern US resorts spinning lifts the  longest.    The original poster's poll only mentioned eastern Us resorts and most people were referencing those contenders in this thread.  Now all we can do is wait for snow to fly and see who pulls it off next season....case closed...


----------



## MadPatSki (May 7, 2012)

tmcc71 said:


> I'm talking about eastern Us lift service skiing.    It's a regional thing we are discussing.  if you need a passport to go, it's a different market.  Jay peak is in my country and region,  had lifts spinning longer than anyone (in my region).  It might be The loaf,  killington,  or a number of other eastern US resorts next season but Jay happened to grab the unofficial title this year.  I'm done with the flame war,  but "tuckermans is king of spring,  case closed"  No, not closed.  We are, and always were referring to eastern US resorts spinning lifts longest.  Now all we can do is wait for snow to fly and see who pulls it off next season....case closed...



As I mentioned above....I don't care about titles. 

Regardless I'll be skiing lift-served (great t-shirt skiing weather yesterday) and not way after Jay Peak has closed. All within a shorter drive from Burlington VT than places like Sugarloaf ME. 

Oh yeah, MSS is still hoping to re-open next weekend.


----------



## tmcc71 (May 7, 2012)

*great,  the Southeast Canadian king is still spinning!*

I'm glad MSS is still spinning.  That's great for that particular region.   They are king of south east Canadian lift serviced skiing.   This thread was about the Northeast.  Have fun skiing the the Southeastern Canadian king


----------



## MadPatSki (May 7, 2012)

tmcc71 said:


> I'm glad MSS is still spinning.  That's great for that particular region.   They are king of south east Canadian lift serviced skiing.   This thread was about the Northeast.  Have fun skiing the the Southeastern Canadian king



:grin: I prefer the only North American ski area spinning East of the Rockies.


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2012)

Whatever it is, just make sure to post a TR. I'm glad that a ski area in this part of the world is still spinning lifts.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 10, 2012)

MSS was hoping to maybe make it one last weekend, but the news came down today. The Eastern spinning season is over.

If you want to make some turns before next Fall you'll have to hike or hop on a plane.

C’est fini !!! – Eastern Closing 2012 – Part Last
http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/cest-fini-eastern-closing-2012-part-last/



snowmonster said:


> Whatever it is, just make sure to post a TR. I'm glad that a ski area in this part of the world is still spinning lifts.



As you can see I posted a TR on T4T...however I have went to write about last Sunday (I didn't get to take pictures that you would approve - camera was in the car until the last 30 minuites), they were a few that would have made snowmonster drive from Boston to ski Hill 70 last Sunday.:wink:


----------

